# Missing cdrom/dvdr device xen 4.0.0

## secretcorporation

I'm having problems with xen 4 and my cdrom (DVDR).  The system appears to recognize the device on startup but no corresponding device is created in /dev

[    3.013124] hda: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-861H, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

[    3.319116] hda: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

[    3.319434] hda: MWDMA2 mode selected

/dev contains no hda, no cdrom and no dvd

any ideas?

The same device worked great with the same kernel and xen 3.x.x

----------

## VoidMage

Try libata migration. Perhaps it's just udev disliking CONFIG_IDE devices.

----------

